# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse më vjen njoftimi i abonimeve me vonesë ?

## Wordless

Duhet të paktën një orë që të lajmërohem me email për një postim të ri që është bërë në temat ku unë jam abonuar. Ka raste që nuk më vjen fare lajmërimi deri sa unë të ri-postoj në të njëjtën temë dy herë radhazi. Kjo gjë ka muaj që më ndodh dhe nuk i kam dhënë rëndësi pasi kam menduar se do rregullohet, mirpo jo..!!

Opsionin e aktivizimit për lajmërim të menjëhershëm për abonimet e kam OK

----------

